# Couldn't say it better myself



## GaryHibbert (Mar 28, 2021)

Finally, someone has expressed their view of Cancel Culture that I can support 100%.  Miss Linda sent me this rant that was on Facebook this morning.
Mods, I hope this is acceptable content.
Gary

*Listen up Buttercups!*
*
As someone who actually grew up watching Pepe LePew (and all those “BAD” Saturday morning cartoons), I never saw Pepe as a rapist or promoting rapist culture. HELL I didn’t even know what a rapist was.

I WAS A CHILD!

Let me impart my CHILDHOOD thoughts:

The only reason I ever thought the cat tried to get away from Pepe was because she was in fact, A CAT and he was a SKUNK. (For those of you who are biologically/scientifically challenged... Skunks and Cats ARE completely different animals.)

Skunks also smelled... bad.

I distinctly remember watching and thinking:

If Pepe catches up with her, she’s going to need a bath.

That’s it.

DEAR CANCEL CULTURE:

STOP READING MORE INTO OUR CHILDHOOD CARTOONS, BREAKFAST FOOD ICONS, VEHICLE NAMES, and everything else.

No one became a rapist, racist, murderer, animal abuser, or dropper of anvils from watching our vintage Saturday morning cartoons while eating Aunt Jemima pancakes.

You are, IN FACT, idiots, looking for attention due to the lack of parental fortitude in YOUR own lives.

You are walking, talking, “grown” infants. Screaming when you don’t get your way resulting in showing the world how truly absurd you are.
*
*How about WE THE PEOPLE cancel YOU because WE are offended by your feckless, pansy ass, stupidity!*


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

We have become a society ruled by the offended few only because they are the loudest and we (the sane part of society) are the quietest.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2021)

AMEN!  thank you for posting this.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 28, 2021)

Love the rant. More proof you can't fix stupid overly offended people!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting.  When they changed Mr Potato Head and removed Dr Seuss' book recently, that was crazy.  I also grew up watching those same Sat morning cartoons, and felt the cat ran away from Pepe LePew because he smelled, and nothing more.  In most of those the cat ran under wet paint and got a white stripe on her back, so he thought she was a skunk as well.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you for that Gary !


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2021)

Well said!
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> How about WE THE PEOPLE cancel YOU because WE are offended by your feckless, pansy ass, stupidity!


She/he is well spoken and very right, thanks for posting this Gary as i have never done facebook and do not intend to . So i would not have seen this
If i could give a thousand like to this i would. BUT someone somewhere will find something wrong with what this person had to say and bash her/he and everything about them
Sorry , not a lot of things bother me but this day of looking back to finding some wrongs in almost everything is just wrong

David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> She/he is well spoken and very right, thanks for posting this Gary as i have never done facebook and do not intend to . So i would not have seen this
> If i could give a thousand like to this i would. BUT someone somewhere will find something wrong with what this person had to say and bash her/he and everything about them
> Sorry , not a lot of things bother me but this day of looking back to finding some wrongs in almost everything is just wrong
> 
> David


Yeah I don't do FB either. so I wouldn't have seen it.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 28, 2021)

Amen! And well said!  And I still watch them...local TV station just put them back on recently early in the morning,  goes well with my morning coffee!
Call me what you want but...








Not sure I'll ever use them.

Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me!   

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Amen! And well said!  And I still watch them...local TV station just put them back on recently early in the morning,  goes well with my morning coffee!
> Call me what you want but...
> 
> View attachment 490969
> ...


That's a coincidence Ryan, I still watch the Flintstones when I see it on our local channel at 6pm weekdays, lol.  Bugs Bunny too, the old ones.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the post!
I grew up watching the same cartoons, but never once did I think hitting someone with a frying pan would mold their head and not hurt them or that you could shoot someone full of holes and they could drink a glass of water and see it sprinkle out.
My cousins and I played with Mr Potato Head at Grandma's and never thought about their "sex".  WE WERE KIDS!
It's gotten so out of hand it's hard to believe....
Dan


----------



## robrpb (Mar 28, 2021)

Just watched a Road Runner cartoon yesterday.  And they are still funny and I haven't tried anything Wile E. Coyote did in those cartoons.

Here is one Road Runner cartoon I think sawhorseray posted in the past in the jokes section. Disclaimer - Do not try this at home or anywhere else.


----------



## Murray (Mar 28, 2021)

Wait till they watch All in the Family


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

I would love for them to watch ALL in The Family, especially the pilot episode.  LOL.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

robrpb said:


> Just watched a Road Runner cartoon yesterday.  And they are still funny and I haven't tried anything Wile E. Coyote did in those cartoons.
> 
> Here is one Road Runner cartoon I think sawhorseray posted in the past in the jokes section. Disclaimer - Do not try this at home or anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 490983


I am personally mad that the "Acme" supply company os no longer in business.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 28, 2021)

Amen!
And btw, if you've ever seen two cats mating, you'd know Pepe was a lot smoother operator.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 28, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I am personally mad that the "Acme" supply company os no longer in business.


crap, now where am i going to order my rocket launcher roller skate board roadrunner catcher, and all the other cool things our parents let us play with as long as we were outside until suppertime

David


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you for starting this thread! Count me next to your side....


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> crap, now where am i going to order my rocket launcher roller skate board roadrunner catcher, and all the other cool things our parents let us play with as long as we were outside until suppertime
> 
> David


The huge catapult to launch the boulders.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 28, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> The huge catapult to launch the boulders.


Wish I had a catalogue to order from!
Jim


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 28, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones but words can never hurt me!


So true.  One of my favorite sayings is "Of course your opinion matters....just not to me."
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 28, 2021)

It's a sad state of affairs we have come to. In the 70's and 80's, If some A$$HOLE insulted me, you took it or fought back with words or fists. Now, hurt some Snowflakes Feelings and they run off to their SAFE SPACE to rock themselves calm while stoking their Therapy Animal and sipping a Soy Latte, smelling Aroma Therapy Candle scent! 
We had no Participation Trophies. In Sports, the Winning Team got Ice-cream or Pizza and the Coach had the Losing Team stay on the field to Practice Harder! If you got a " A "on a Test, you got a Star and had the Test Posted for all to see. The rest of the kids were encouraged to do better.

What the Hell is going on with our Military? 
First, Women could not pass the Physical Standards Test for Military Service, so the standard was LOWERED. Now Women are Still not Passing and some are calling for the Elimination of Physical Standards in the Military for ALL!
 That should Scare the Pants off our enemies! 

I look at modern Woke, Social Justice Warriors this way..." If my Words Offend You?...I've Made My Point! "...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 28, 2021)

Love the post Gary, and I couldn't agree more! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2021)

This may not have to do with the original point, but Yes they did have those Cartoons in my day too.
However I was pure country boy kid, and I was more worried about the Cat getting killed by the Skunk, because I had seen a few times what happened to a nest full of Baby Rabbits when a Skunk would find the nest without momma being home. Little Bunnies torn up & thrown around!! Not a pretty sight.

We return you to your regularly scheduled Program.

Bear


----------



## ofelles (Mar 28, 2021)

50 years ago your car's owners manual told me how to adjust the valves.   Todays manual has to tell me not to drink the contents of the car battery!  Thank you for that.............!?!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2021)

I've  said somewhere, as a Youth League Sports Photographer for 28 years, you can trace the downfall of Society to around the time they started handing every kid "Participation Trophies".  I do remember getting an A and that star on my paper.  It was the best thing!  Where's that mentality now?


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Glad to see you post that Gary, great post.
 I closed my FB account a few yrs back after voicing my opinion on a political person here in Canada . It was a little much looking back but it got me banned for a year!!!! Needless to say bleeding hearts didn't like it but I did receive a lot of positive  responses. 
Our lives were so much simpler in the 70's 80's and early 90's before social media became the mainstream of life.  Too many bleeding hearts out there coddling the children. We don't have playgrounds made of steel or wood anymore like we used to, the sand and pea gravel has been removed and replaced with chipped rubber. Heaven forbid little Johnny or Susie go out to play and get a sliver or scrape a knee. Let alone break a bone. Parents will want to have the park tore down and want to sue over it.  I pity  my grandkids let alone all the other kids that are going to have to grow up in this environment. It is only going to get worse.  I guess we are just to passive.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 29, 2021)

Great post Gary.  I also grew up in the 50's and watched those cartoons, and never thought Pepe Le pew was anything but a smelly skunk who thought cats were skunks so he wanted to kiss them.  Also Mr. Potato head toy we used a potato before the plastic version came out.  Now even books and movies are being cancelled  I had to buy off Ebay Dumbo cause my grandkids loved watching the original movie.  Now Disney took it off their Disney plus channel.  what's next we cannot watch anything that offends the snowflakes. 
Sorry for the rant but it just drives me crazy this cancel culture.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I look at modern Woke, Social Justice Warriors this way..." If my Words Offend You?...I've Made My Point! "...JJ


Great reply JJ.  And I I'm going to steal your last line--LOVE IT!!
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 29, 2021)

ab canuck said:


> Glad to see you post that Gary, great post.
> I closed my FB account a few yrs back after voicing my opinion on a political person here in Canada . It was a little much looking back but it got me banned for a year!!!! Needless to say bleeding hearts didn't like it but I did receive a lot of positive  responses.
> Our lives were so much simpler in the 70's 80's and early 90's before social media became the mainstream of life.  Too many bleeding hearts out there coddling the children. We don't have playgrounds made of steel or wood anymore like we used to, the sand and pea gravel has been removed and replaced with chipped rubber. Heaven forbid little Johnny or Susie go out to play and get a sliver or scrape a knee. Let alone break a bone. Parents will want to have the park tore down and want to sue over it.  I pity  my grandkids let alone all the other kids that are going to have to grow up in this environment. It is only going to get worse.  I guess we are just to passive.



Hey Charlie, good to hear from you.
Miss Linda and I were just talking about this the other day.  We really pity our grandchild--a white, blonde, man-child.  Since he's probably going to have to fight against racial/sexual prejudice most of his childhood, I'm gonna make sure he grows up tough and proud.
We told his single mom "You certainly aren't bubble wrapping your child, but most of society is bubble wrapping theirs.  So teach him right".
Gary


----------



## ofelles (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm retired from 40 years in construction.  When I started "Men where men and sheep were nervous".  when a young pre-apprentice came in  my office crying that the guys were picking on him.  I told him to knock it off and that meant they liked him and if they stopped then be worried. 
I was just talking to a friend who is a electrical lineman for the local utility, who said he was  explaining to a 25year old coworker that he had better buck up and work better and harder.  Stop complaining about work conditions (windy and dirty) and start showing up every Monday.  Well the kid got a bit offended and shot back at my friend "You had better stop it or my DAD will come down here!"  After laughing for a minute he told him you know where to find me.


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 29, 2021)

ab canuck said:


> Too many bleeding hearts out there coddling the children. We don't have playgrounds made of steel or wood anymore like we used to, the sand and pea gravel has been removed and replaced with chipped rubber. Heaven forbid little Johnny or Susie go out to play and get a sliver or scrape a knee. Let alone break a bone. Parents will want to have the park tore down and want to sue over it. I pity my grandkids let alone all the other kids that are going to have to grow up in this environment.


That's for sure.  I died once when I was 7 or 8 and my dad told me to get up and walk it off.......


----------



## forktender (Apr 2, 2021)

Murray said:


> Wait till they watch All in the Family


I literally just shot water out of my nose.
 Heck,  I still watch them weekly I have the whole collection on Blu-ray so I'm set for a while.


----------



## nchapelheel (Apr 2, 2021)

What will happen when they see "Blazing Saddles"? My favorite movie and the ONLY movie DVD I have ever
purchased. It is still funny even after watching it many times.
BTW, I live in one of the most liberal communities in the USA....Chapel Hill, NC. I don't see any of that
"snowflake" mentality here.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 2, 2021)

nchapelheel said:


> What will happen when they see "Blazing Saddles"? My favorite movie and the ONLY movie DVD I have ever
> purchased. It is still funny even after watching it many times.
> BTW, I live in one of the most liberal communities in the USA....Chapel Hill, NC. I don't see any of that
> "snowflake" mentality here.


Blazing Saddles is one of my favorite movies of all time!  They'd never be able to get away with it today.  I love all of Mel Brooks' movies.  The Producers 1968 is my all time favorite movie ever.


----------



## mneeley490 (Apr 3, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Blazing Saddles is one of my favorite movies of all time!  They'd never be able to get away with it today.


My friends and I have often said that. Funny how many classic movies, like _Gone With the Wind, _and even Disney movies, are now too sensitive to broadcast anymore. But I haven't heard anything about canceling _Blazing Saddles, _even though the N-word is used about a hundred times. (Richard Pryor was one of the writers, btw.)


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## schlotz (Apr 4, 2021)

IMO this stems from the lack of proper parenting  over a generation, maybe more! Having to deal with this 'entitled' group has become a real PITA.


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 10, 2021)

guys like everyone posted im amazed at how times have changed. but lets be real its on here also. 14 page thread on getting a shot and still going while other threads where shut down because feeling where hurt or view points contradicted around the same subject. i read this site quit often and post some also and will continue as this site is full of talent in food, Q, and other endeavors.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> guys like everyone posted im amazed at how times have changed. but lets be real its on here also. 14 page thread on getting a shot and still going while other threads where shut down because feeling where hurt or view points contradicted around the same subject. i read this site quit often and post some also and will continue as this site is full of talent in food, Q, and other endeavors.



So what's wrong with a 14 page post on getting "the shot"???  I think it's great that people are getting it.  I'm pro-vacc, but don't have a problem with people who decide not to get a shot--that's their choice.
Gary


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 10, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> So what's wrong with a 14 page post on getting "the shot"???  I think it's great that people are getting it.  I'm pro-vacc, but don't have a problem with people who decide not to get a shot--that's their choice.
> Gary


not a thing wrong with it. i have no problem with anyone getting a shot or not. what i see though is this thread beating up on people that see things different than those commenting. i just want everyone to be able to have their opinions without getting canceled, regardless of their stance. i posted on a previous thread that came close to getting canceled due to some strong opinions. saw another thread i started get locked due to this topic. neither thread, that i saw, used racist remarks, or anything else i would consider anything other than strong worded opinions. yet this thread is bashing a group that sees things differently then myself and a large portion of this site members, is this not the same?  i started a thread about how you gonna spend it. it got shut down due to someone mentioning something and someone got butt hurt and bam thread locked. i know that there are anti vaccine members on here. if they start bashing on the other thread as this thread is on another group, would the 14 page thread be locked down? would the thread they start bashing vaccers get locked?
lot of ramblings by me. i personally dont give a rats ass about if you get a shot or not. i sure dont care if you think pepe is a rapists or not. i dont care if you think some of my favorite shows from the past are racists or not. ill watch what i want to watch or not. but this world is getting canceled of free thought and opinions. if the mods here dont like where a thread goes they "cancel" lock it. does this make me leave the site? no but i just have strong opinions and dont like getting canceled for them and i dont think anyone else should get canacled for theirs should. lots of hypocrisy in this world. rant over, got a tri tip to get started.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2021)

phathead69 said:


> not a thing wrong with it. i have no problem with anyone getting a shot or not. what i see though is this thread beating up on people that see things different than those commenting. i just want everyone to be able to have their opinions without getting canceled, regardless of their stance. i posted on a previous thread that came close to getting canceled due to some strong opinions. saw another thread i started get locked due to this topic. neither thread, that i saw, used racist remarks, or anything else i would consider anything other than strong worded opinions. yet this thread is bashing a group that sees things differently then myself and a large portion of this site members, is this not the same?  i started a thread about how you gonna spend it. it got shut down due to someone mentioning something and someone got butt hurt and bam thread locked. i know that there are anti vaccine members on here. if they start bashing on the other thread as this thread is on another group, would the 14 page thread be locked down? would the thread they start bashing vaccers get locked?
> lot of ramblings by me. i personally dont give a rats ass about if you get a shot or not. i sure dont care if you think pepe is a rapists or not. i dont care if you think some of my favorite shows from the past are racists or not. ill watch what i want to watch or not. but this world is getting canceled of free thought and opinions. if the mods here dont like where a thread goes they "cancel" lock it. does this make me leave the site? no but i just have strong opinions and dont like getting canceled for them and i dont think anyone else should get canacled for theirs should. lots of hypocrisy in this world. rant over, got a tri tip to get started.



Sorry, but I don't know which threads you've mentioned.  Rather than cause a problem on the site, just PM me where to take a look.  I totally agree with you on the cancel culture--that's why I started this thread.
Luck with the tri tip.
Gary


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 10, 2021)

gary
no problems. its in this section but not important. got delayed just now got it going. ill post some pics in the beef section later.


----------

